# Air Compressor Help



## jr in va (Apr 15, 2015)

My 26 gallon Sears quit this afternoon.Made a humming noise but did not re-start.Is this a simple fix or do I need to get a new one.

TSC has two Porter Cable units>one is a 30 gallon twin cyl oil type.The other is a 60 gallon single cylinder oil type.

30 gallon at is 6.3 cfm at 40psi and 5.2 at 90

60 gallon is 13.4 at 40 and 11.3 at 90

Not going to do much beside the occasional half inch drive air gun in addition to gauging tires and cleaning with air gun for now.

Any help would be great.


----------



## jr in va (Apr 15, 2015)

Found problem


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

What was it?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Humming noise but no start can be dropped leg on the electric, a bad capacitor or a bad start/run switch in the motor. Thats in the order most of my electric motor problems happen.


----------



## jr in va (Apr 15, 2015)

"Discovered" the re set switch when I was looking for the model number.Pressed it and it started.


----------

